
Hash Crack: Password Cracking Manual - netmux
https://www.netmux.com/blog/hash-crack-v3
======
qrbLPHiKpiux
This instantly reminds me of Full Metal Jacket and this quote:

Gunnery Sgt. Hartman: "If it wasn't for d-ckheads like you, there wouldn't be
any thievery in this world, would there?"

